# George Bush says brother Jeb best man for the White House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*George Bush says brother Jeb best man for the White House*

Published April 21, 2013
FoxNews.com










Former President George W. Bush, left, and Former Fla. Gov. Jeb Bush. (Reuters/AP)









The exterior of the George W. Bush Presidential Center is seen Friday, April, 5, 2013, in Dallas. The roughly 227,000-square-foot center built on the campus of Southern Methodist University houses Bushs presidential library, a museum and a policy institute. The dedication of the center will be on April 25. (AP Photo/Kim Johnson Flodin) (AP2013)
Next SlidePrevious Slide
Since leaving office in 2009, former President George W. Bush has offered few political insights. But when it comes to his brother, Bush has a firm opinion: Jeb Bush is the best man to be president.
"Yeah, he'd be the best candidate," tells Parade Magazine







 in an exclusive interview published today. "I told him he ought to run, and he didn't answer me. No, he'd be great.

"He's got a proven track record. He was a governor of a big state. He's very articulate. He could deliver a convention speech in Spanish. In my judgment, he's right on the issues, [but] whether he runs or not, I have no idea."

Bush made his remarks about his brother, former Fla. Gov. Jeb Bush, on the proverbial eve of the opening of the George W. Bush Presidential Library and Museum, located on the campus of Southern Methodist University, where his wife, Laura Bush once studied.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/04/21/george-bush-says-brother-jeb-best-man-for-white-house/?test=latestnews#ixzz2RBlbnJWf


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

That should bring in a lot independent voters.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I still say GW was and is TEN times the man barry will ever be....however its time for someone like Col Alan West.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Like the Kennedys and the Clintons, its time for the Bushes to know when to quit.


----------

